# Witz des Tages!



## Camari (12. Dezember 2018)

Wer kennt es nicht ? Der Tag lief nicht so wie geplant oder man kommt genervt von der Arbeit und hat schlechte Laune. Aber aufgepasst! Genau für euch habe ich den Witz des Tages!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Dezember 2018)

Ach, deswegen ist die CPU so teuer. Es liegt an der Verpackung.


----------



## taks (12. Dezember 2018)

Gibt es doch zuhauf auch mit den CPU-Kühlern


----------



## Camari (12. Dezember 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Gibt es doch zuhauf auch mit den CPU-Kühlern



Für 150€?  wer kauft sich bitte die Box für 150€? Jemand der soviel geld für eine BOX ausgeben will hat mit Sicherheit auch die Kohle für einen i9 9900K  mir ging es nur speziell um diese Anzeige bei eBay Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Dezember 2018)

Zielgruppe: Leute die Klicken und kaufen bevor sie "ohne CPU" gelesen haben weil 150€ für nen 9900K unschlagbar billig ist.
Und danach kommste nicht mehr raus weil ja ganz eindeutig von der Verpackung die Rede war.

Das ist ganz alltäglicher eBay-Nepp. Gerne werden auch TitanX-Kühler ("ohne Platine!") für 200€ verkauft und ähnliches. Wenns nicht funktionieren würde gäbs die Dinger nicht. Es steht eben jeden Morgen ein Dummer auf.


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Dezember 2018)

Kartons bei egay verkaufen ist richtig gut.  Kann man direkt nen Teil seiner Kohle wiederholen.


----------



## Rage1988 (13. Dezember 2018)

Tja und den Verkäufern kann man da nicht einmal etwas vorwerfen. Wer so dämlich ist und einfach klickt, muss daraus lernen.


----------



## kero81 (18. Dezember 2018)

Es gab doch auch schonmal ne Kiste mit WM Luft...


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Dezember 2018)

kero81 schrieb:


> Es gab doch auch schonmal ne Kiste mit WM Luft...




Hab 2 Dutzend eingelagert, weißte was die in 10 Jahren wert ist?
Praktisch wie bei nem guten Wein.


----------

